

Free EBook from Apress - Windows8/JS/HTML5 - today only. - damian2000
http://www.apress.com/events/metrorevealed

======
damian2000
Warning - their server is not handling the traffic very well when it comes to
the very end of the checkout process (submitting the order)... it failed twice
for me.

~~~
no_news_is
I had lots of problems too. Even after getting my confirmation number on my
second try, I saw no sign of the ebook, and when I tried to login the site
didn't have me registered.

The fourth try finally worked, and the confirmation page was slightly
different from the second one (which looked like it had gone through but
hadn't.)

On the working confirmation, my order number was a link and there was another
link to print my confirmation.

I wish the checkout page was not "single page" with tons of AJAX. I felt like
I wasn't making progress that way.

It's more of a long article than a book. Only one sample app is explored.
Under "Source Code / Downloads" here, you can find the source used, which is
probably about as good as the book itself for at least learn-by-example-source
coders like myself: <http://www.apress.com/9781430244882>

The link to download the source in the book is wrong and so is the table of
contents pagination in the PDF version at least.

------
udmiser
MET12

